# Bed bugs at timeshare



## brendah369

My husband and I bought a timeshare at the resort on cocoa beach last year. We purchased it through their sister property Ron Jon cape caribe. We have been to the resort only 3 times and used "bonus days" to stay a weekend. This last time we went I discovered our room had bed bugs. The resort moved us to a new room and gave us 40 gift certificates for their restaurant. They comped our room as well. we had to leave everything but our clothes, which they treated, which was a major inconvenience. we left my purse my husbands briefcase, belts, shoes, suitcase and many toiletries.my daughter and I both had a few bites. A week later my daughter has bites all over her! I took her to the doctor thinking that she had chicken pox. I found out that bed bug bites may take up to 14 days to manifest. I am extremely disappointed by the way the timeshare has handled this. I don't think I can ever stay there again. What would you think would be adequate compensation? Please help. we paid to much to sell it. I would swap for the same at Ron Jon but I don't think they would go for that. We did not even get a call from the GM to apologize.


----------



## DeniseM

Because of international travel, and the restricted use of pesticides, they have found bed bugs in even the most elite hotels and resorts.  

It sounds like you have already been compensated, and that the resort is trying to deal with the problem. What exactly are you disappointed about?

This is the thing to remember - compensation does not come from the developer or management company - it comes from the owners.  So as an owner, do you really want to provide generous compensation to everyone at the resort, using funds from the resort budget?  This could raise the maintenance fees.

If I were you what I would REALLY be concerned about now is infestation in your OWN home...


----------



## artringwald

You could help others by reporting it on the Bed Bug Registry.

http://www.bedbugregistry.com/


----------



## loafingcactus

I'm with Denise.  The only reason I would want something else or would report them on the registry (really, shooting yourself in your own foot if you are an owner) is if they were covering up the bed bugs or spraying enough chemicals that their human guest die, both of which have happened more than once.  But EVERYWHERE gets bed bugs, seriously.   Stores get them.  Theaters get them.  Planes get them.  I recently heard of someone getting a car that had them.  There is only so much you can do.


----------



## stoler527

*How to find bugs*

Is there some way to tell if there are bed bugs in a room before you put your stuff in the room? What are the things to look for? Don't the maids see the bugs when they change the linen? I am always nervous about checking in but am ignorant about the problem.


----------



## DeniseM

Pull back the sheets and mattress cover, and look at the seams of the mattress.  There will be tiny black/brown spots at the seams where the bugs crawl into the mattress.


----------



## loafingcactus

Also look for discoloration or recent repainting where the ceiling meets the wall over the bed.  They crawl up their after feeding and poop the blood onto the corner.  Bad places that don't take care of bed bugs sometimes just whitewash the marks.

Other ways to protect from bed bugs: don't put your clothes on the floor or in cabinets, instead keep it on smooth surfaces.  Bed bugs are attracted to you and your warmth, so when you take of your clothes put them away from your other clothes so those warm clothes don't entice bed bugs into your suitcase.  Bed bugs can't take much heat, so frankly luggage left in a hot car will kill any.

I lived five years on the road and and was obsessed with them, but I never saw one in a hotel.  One time I was in a meeting and I looked down and one was sitting right on top of my briefcase.  I don't know if he came from the rental car, the hotel, the office or what, but that was the only bed bug I saw in that entire time.  I do smell the chemicals more these days, and it does worry me as there have been deaths in other countries from over-application of chemicals in hotels.


----------



## stoler527

*Gross!!*

These tips are great. The next time I check in I will check the mattress and the ceiling crack above the bed. 

I have been worried about bringing the bugs home. If they really will be killed by a hot trunk, that relieves my mind somewhat. Our next trip is to Disney in mid August. That should be hot enough.


----------



## deannak

loafingcactus said:


> Other ways to protect from bed bugs: don't put your clothes on the floor or in cabinets, instead keep it on smooth surfaces.  Bed bugs are attracted to you and your warmth, so when you take of your clothes put them away from your other clothes so those warm clothes don't entice bed bugs into your suitcase.  Bed bugs can't take much heat, so frankly luggage left in a hot car will kill any.



Thanks for the tip about luggage in a hot car!  I've never encountered bed bugs, but friends of mine have, even at well-known hotels, and had a devil of a time getting rid of them at home.  Now that I know leaving my luggage in the car in southern AZ will kill them (a good portion of the year at least), I'll do that if I've been anywhere with a problem.  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM

Another method is to seal items in a black garbage bag and put it out in the sun - this works for head lice too!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DeniseM said:


> Another method is to seal items in a black garbage bag and put it out in the sun - this works for head lice too!



I like that idea.  Your kid comes home from school with lice.  On a warm sunny day wrap a black plastic around his head and sit him or her outside in the sun.  

Parenting made simple!!!


----------



## BJRSanDiego

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I like that idea.  Your kid comes home from school with lice.  On a warm sunny day wrap a black plastic around his head and sit him or her outside in the sun.
> 
> Parenting made simple!!!



To be safe, it might be a good idea to use some duct tape to seal around an air hole.
To be effective, it might help to wrap duct tape around the next so the lice don't climb out.  :hysterical:

But... kidding aside, I was wondering about a Finnish sauna.  180 degrees for 10 or 15 minutes isn't terribly unusual.  Or a high heat hair dryer.   I wonder if they have any effectiveness?


----------



## DeniseM

Heat is a very good method used to kill both head lice and bed bugs, but I don't think a few minutes will do it.  I know in apartments they crank the heat up for an extend period of time - like 24 hours.  There is a Tugger who did this and melted his electronics - maybe he will see this thread and weigh in.

The difference is that head lice die after a few days with no people to eat.  So if your house is infested with head lice you can literally close it up for a week, go on vacation, come back, and they will all be dead.  Assuming you don't re-infest it when you return.

But with bed bugs, they can go dormant and live without food for months, so they are much more difficult to eradicate.

BTW - I know this stuff because I'm a teacher.  I've had both head lice and bed bugs in my students, and in fact, got head lice from a student!


----------



## timeos2

brendah369 said:


> My husband and I bought a timeshare at the resort on cocoa beach last year. We purchased it through their sister property Ron Jon cape caribe. We have been to the resort only 3 times and used "bonus days" to stay a weekend. This last time we went I discovered our room had bed bugs. The resort moved us to a new room and gave us 40 gift certificates for their restaurant. They comped our room as well. we had to leave everything but our clothes, which they treated, which was a major inconvenience. we left my purse my husbands briefcase, belts, shoes, suitcase and many toiletries.my daughter and I both had a few bites. A week later my daughter has bites all over her! I took her to the doctor thinking that she had chicken pox. I found out that bed bug bites may take up to 14 days to manifest. I am extremely disappointed by the way the timeshare has handled this. I don't think I can ever stay there again. What would you think would be adequate compensation? Please help. we paid to much to sell it. I would swap for the same at Ron Jon but I don't think they would go for that. We did not even get a call from the GM to apologize.



The resort has compensated you and, if you let them know, should cover any direct expenses you have incurred (such as un-reimbursed medical treatments, any treatment required in your home). They didn't purposely create this and in fact have likely taken every possible step they can to avoid it yet it still occurred. 

As others pointed out as an owner you'd be punishing yourself asking for compensation beyond what they already have done.  And reporting them as a chronic trouble location would hurt you as well as them - makes no sense. 

Best to make sure your things and home are now clear of any possible transfer of these critters and then move on. If you "can't return" there then you had better not ever go anywhere again as it can occur in any location or resort regardless of brand or age.  

There is nothing to be additionally compensated for or due to you.


----------



## brendah369

timeos2 said:


> The resort has compensated you and, if you let them know, should cover any direct expenses you have incurred (such as un-reimbursed medical treatments, any treatment required in your home). They didn't purposely create this and in fact have likely taken every possible step they can to avoid it yet it still occurred.
> 
> As others pointed out as an owner you'd be punishing yourself asking for compensation beyond what they already have done.  And reporting them as a chronic trouble location would hurt you as well as them - makes no sense.
> 
> Best to make sure your things and home are now clear of any possible transfer of these critters and then move on. If you "can't return" there then you had better not ever go anywhere again as it can occur in any location or resort regardless of brand or age.
> 
> There is nothing to be additionally compensated for or due to you.



I absolutely know that it can happen anywhere. We travel extensively, at least once per month. Because we are owners I did not ask for reimbursement for items that we needed while our things were in the room for 3 days waiting to be treated. The unit did not have just a few bugs it was infested! My 5 year old daughter has over 60 bites and they are still popping out. It can take up to 14 days for the bites to manifest and it has been 8 now. She has been to the Pediatrician twice. Today we spent over $400 on mattress encasements because we are afraid that they may have traveled with us. Although we did all of the things listed above. I understand that it can happen at the best of places but I really feel that the resort was negligent in not noticing them earlier. They were all over the bed skirt! I'm not expecting them to sign over the resort. I did think the GEneral Manager should have called and maybe an offer to come back another weekend.


----------



## brendah369

Has anyone else stayed at a resort that had bedbugs? What did the resort do?


----------



## timeos2

brendah369 said:


> Has anyone else stayed at a resort that had bedbugs? What did the resort do?



As I mentioned the standard is that they close the room(s), move you, take care of all cleanup of your luggage, pay for any un-reimbursed expenses and, if it occurs, pay to clean any area in your home that became infested because of the trip. (That usually means it wasn't discovered until you have already returned home). 

How many bugs (or few) you may actually see means little as they can explode in a matter of hours. What is important is that the resort / hotel properly treats the room & your items to ensure that it stops there. 

The resort itself usually has to follow up with treatment (often heat these days), sometimes replacement of the bed(s) and now days often have trained dogs inspect the rooms adjacent (or even the whole building) for other infestments. They do not take it lightly.


----------



## vacationhopeful

One resort I know replaced all resort mattresses with the foam type - less likely to become infested with bedbugs. 

Other resort had to treat 2 units when an exchanger noticed bedbugs after a couple of days - in the unit they were given at checkin. That unit was treated with heat. 

At checkout, they  mentioned that they KNEW what bedbugs were because they were having their apartment in NYC treated while they were on vacation.

Housekeeping noticed a bedbug infestation in their "replacement" unit after they checked out. Another unit which had to be treated with heat.

These were studio units and each HEAT treatment was $1000+ dollars. And could not be given to other guests for 2 weeks.

Timeshare resorts are very aware of the bedbug problem.


----------



## Beaglemom3

I'd like to thank all posters for this information. I found this thread very helpful as I thought I was very informed about bedbugs before. I learned a lot.

In order to rent out the Cape Cod cottage, I was required ( by the rental agency) to buy new box springs and mattresses. Next, I purchased the special zippered coverings for all of pieces ( one queen and two twins ). 

Similar to this:  http://diatomaceousearth.net/produc...gclid=CJ74wfChr7gCFYai4AodC2AAmw#.UeK-8L7D85s




-


----------



## rleigh

I'm a little disturbed by people so willing to let the resort off the hook. If the attitude is, "Oh well, it happens," then hotels and resorts have no incentive to stay vigilant against it.

I'm not saying the resort was negligant in this case. But if an infestation could happen in a matter of hours, that is all the more reason to do everything they can to stay vigilant. The owner base should encourage that.

If owners end up having to foot the bill, the owner base will put pressure on the resort/mgmnt company. That may ensure against the "Oh well, it happens" attitude if they are held accountable in that way.

On another note, I was surprised to learn heat kills them, considering hot climates are where most of the problem is. I had no idea it was such an simple fix.


----------



## vacationhopeful

The heat treatment method requires 113 F degrees for 90 minutes. Recommended is actually 118F degrees for 60 minutes.

Not exactly beach weather.


----------



## GregGH

artringwald said:


> You could help others by reporting it on the Bed Bug Registry.
> 
> http://www.bedbugregistry.com/



Been a while since going to bedbug registry.com  -- so I checked it out for a sample city ... and had to smile -- TWO of the 3 ad's on this site are hotels ... somehow I would think if I was a hotel - I might want to skip a site like this ...

BTW -- it speaks poorly for Hotels & TS's ... the maids need to be trained to watch for bed bugs ... and weekly cleaning doesn't help matters at most TS's ...

When we travel now - we like Drury Inn's for a number of reasons and having driven cross country from Detroit to San Diego now 3 times there and back .. .. our hotels we have chosen have had NO bed bugs ( and yes - the wife is excellent for checking ... ) after all -the possibility that you bring them back to your own home ... ouch ...

Greg


----------



## artringwald

*Bed Bug Tips*

Here's some tips for dealing with bed bugs:

http://voices.yahoo.com/top-5-home-remedies-rid-bed-bugs-6907526.html

When we travel, DW always brings lavender oil. We leave the suitcases in the bathroom while she pulls the sheets to check the mattress. If there's no evidence of bed bugs, she puts a couple drops of the oil on the mattress and a couple drops on a small pad in each suitcase.


----------



## DeniseM

The people who want higher reimbursement seem to be missing the point - the money comes out of the owner's pockets - that means YOUR pockets.  Do you really want to increase YOUR maintenance fees like that?  

So maybe you feel that management is not doing their best to handle the problem - but making the owners compensate you, doesn't impact management...  If you really think the management is not doing all that they can do - write letters to everyone on the board of directors - but don't punish yourself, and other owners by expecting big bucks in reimbursement..


----------



## mspeggysue911

Thank you to the poster who showed the picture of the mattress with bed bug stains on it. I will now be checking every bed in every room we stay in from now on.

I didn't know you could actually SEE bed bugs. I thought they were like mites that were hard to see.


----------



## timeos2

rleigh said:


> I'm a little disturbed by people so willing to let the resort off the hook. If the attitude is, "Oh well, it happens," then hotels and resorts have no incentive to stay vigilant against it.
> 
> I'm not saying the resort was negligant in this case. But if an infestation could happen in a matter of hours, that is all the more reason to do everything they can to stay vigilant. The owner base should encourage that.
> 
> If owners end up having to foot the bill, the owner base will put pressure on the resort/mgmnt company. That may ensure against the "Oh well, it happens" attitude if they are held accountable in that way.
> 
> On another note, I was surprised to learn heat kills them, considering hot climates are where most of the problem is. I had no idea it was such an simple fix.



It is not at all "letting the resort off the hook". The simple fact is no resort wants a bedbug problem. The owners DO end up footing the bill - they foot any expense that the resort incurs. Making them pay some trumped up and unwarranted compensation for what was an unavoidable incident doesn't teach them anything or make them more vigilant as short of banning any incoming luggage or other personal items they cannot stop it. 

When there is a problem being ignored then it is proper to take steps to force action or make them pay excess as a lesson. If a problem is being addressed as best it can then piling on bogus penalties does nothing to help improve things but may unfairly enrich a few at the expense of many. There are too many things now days that people use in attempts to make money rather than actually handle a problem. There are certainly areas of guest services, comfort and safety that deserve to carry stiff monetary penalties if ignored. But  situation like bedbugs that are way beyond the control of any hospitality operation (even the very best can suddenly find a unit unexpectedly infested after a single exposure from another guest) doesn't call for any punitive penalties unless it can somehow be proved that they knew of the issue and chose to ignore it. That isn't the case here.


----------



## vacationhopeful

mspeggysue911 said:


> ...I didn't know you could actually SEE bed bugs. I thought they were like mites that were hard to see.



Bedbugs are VERY small but if you know what to look for, can be seen ... but the blood stains are not.

I encounter bedbugs in Quebec City hotel in 1976. My college roommate and I were driving down the NY Thruway when I most BOTH of us were scratching out heads behind our ears. I noticed I had some RED bumps which itched and asked why she was scratching. I pulled over and went looking in the suitcases in the trunk -- saw the bedbugs.

After dumping enough chemicals into the car to kill a cat, stripping clothes off in the driveway, taking everything in the car directly to a coin laundry, straying my house & car for a week solid ... I would still get the "Oh CRAP" thought on every insect bite for a good year.


----------



## rleigh

I’m not saying “Resort’s guilty, sue ‘em!”  We don't have enough info to determine whether they're negligent or not. This whole "Shhh! Our dues might go up!" reaction is just weird.




DeniseM said:


> The people who want higher reimbursement seem to be missing the point - the money comes out of the owner's pockets - that means YOUR pockets.  Do you really want to increase YOUR maintenance fees like that?
> 
> So maybe you feel that management is not doing their best to handle the problem - but making the owners compensate you, doesn't impact management...  If you really think the management is not doing all that they can do - write letters to everyone on the board of directors - but don't punish yourself, and other owners by expecting big bucks in reimbursement..



As I said, owners footing the bill would probably put pressure on the resort/mgmnt company. Being held accountable would encourage resorts to be more vigilant.

TS owners encouraging fellow owners to do nothing or it might hurt them? LOL this isn't the mafia. I'd be willing to shell out a few extra $ a year if it means more bed-bug vigilance. That's a "duh" for me.




timeos2 said:


> .............unless it can somehow be proved that they knew of the issue and chose to ignore it. That isn't the case here.



We don't know that. That's my point. Most people here were ready, willing, and able to excuse the problem and not hold them accountable, all because they're terrified the dues might go up. Case in point, you assume they were not negligent. I'm not talking about actions after the fact. I'm talking prevention and being vigilant.


----------



## DeniseM

rleigh said:


> As I said, owners footing the bill would probably put pressure on the resort/mgmnt company. Being held accountable would encourage resorts to be more vigilant.



I am sorry, but this is completely naive - how will owners have any idea that their maintenance fee went up because of large bed bug settlements?

You are punishing the owners instead of addressing the problem with the board, and with management - who can actually do something about it.  

An email/letter writing campaign to the resort manager and board would be the most effective.  I have spearheaded efforts to resolve problems at Starwood resorts using this method, and this works very well, and costs nothing to implement.

Get 20 owners to send letters/emails of concern to resort management, send a link to this post, and cc the board - and you will definitely get everyone's attention.


----------



## MFT

"Case in point, you assume they were not negligent. I'm not talking about actions after the fact. I'm talking prevention and being vigilant."

How are you preventative against bed bugs?  Short of heat treating or spraying each guest and their belongings with chemicals as they check in, there is very little a resort can do to prevent this situation.

If bed bugs are found at the resort, of course they are going to work to resolve it ASAP.  The reasons:

Lost revenue from comping rooms and other expenses
Possibility of showing up in a review.
Word of mouth, or posted on a forum.
You can see that avoiding the issue is just not good business.  

Having a pest infestation is not fun.  But it happens.  Bed bugs would be towards the top of my "ya, my vacation sucked" criteria, but would be way below anything life threatening, or like being stranded on a cruise ship!  Just above a bad sunburn, or that it rained all week...

The resort comping the room, covering your out of pocket expense, and throwing in some restaurant comps or a future room comp should be sufficient.


----------



## kwindham

MFT said:


> "Case in point, you assume they were not negligent. I'm not talking about actions after the fact. I'm talking prevention and being vigilant."
> 
> How are you preventative against bed bugs?  Short of heat treating or spraying each guest and their belongings with chemicals as they check in, there is very little a resort can do to prevent this situation.
> 
> If bed bugs are found at the resort, of course they are going to work to resolve it ASAP.  The reasons:
> 
> Lost revenue from comping rooms and other expenses
> Possibility of showing up in a review.
> Word of mouth, or posted on a forum.
> You can see that avoiding the issue is just not good business.
> 
> Having a pest infestation is not fun.  But it happens.  Bed bugs would be towards the top of my "ya, my vacation sucked" criteria, but would be way below anything life threatening, or like being stranded on a cruise ship!  Just above a bad sunburn, or that it rained all week...
> 
> The resort comping the room, covering your out of pocket expense, and throwing in some restaurant comps or a future room comp should be sufficient.



As someone who finds the thought of bugs in the bed with me near horrifying, I put bed bugs way above a bad sunburn.  It would really ruin my vaca.  With that being said, I ALWAYS check mattresses and walls near beds before I ever unload ANYTHING from my vehicle.  I don't even bring my purse or kids in until I check.  Im just that paranoid.  I have never had bed bugs, and I sure don't want to bring them home with me or have a ruined vaca.  Im not scared of your typical yard bug, but the thought of bedbugs just runs my blood cold.

As for the OP's questions/concerns on how to handle it after the fact?  I don't have an answer to that.  Denise's comment on the letter/email sounds like a good one.  I always walk into a room prepared to walk right back out if I find evidence of bed bugs, but have never had it happen.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie

brendah369 said:


> ... maybe an offer to come back another weekend.



I'm confused.  You wanted a compensatory offer to come back another weekend to a resort about which you said "I don't think I can ever stay there again"?


----------



## FishingGoddess

*More Bed Bug Tips*

Count me in as being really paranoid about the little critters. I travel a lot, and make sure I check the beds thoroughly!

A friend of mine manages rentals, and had the misfortune to rent to someone that brought them with her when she moved in. After complaining, she moved out, but the bed bugs didn't make the move with her. Not only was her room affected, but also the room next door.

After much research, I found the solution: Diatomaceous earth. Not the kind you use in swimming pool filters, but either food grade, or organic. The food grade you can find online, and the organic (if you are lucky) can be found at local independent garden centers. 

He began by taking the mattress and box springs outside in the sun for two days, sprinkled them with the diatomaceous earth and encased them in zippered plastic covers which were duct-taped,  just to be sure they couldn't get back in there! Then he sprayed and wiped down everything in the room with alcohol, and (wearing a mask) sprinkled the diatomaceous earth all around the baseboards, and rug. After that was done, he closed the door and duct-taped all round it. In the occupied room, everything was bagged in black bags and put outside in the sun, then laundered.

After a week, he opened the room, vacuumed thoroughly and re-wiped everything again with alcohol. Problem solved!


----------



## JanB

*What about mattress covers*

We are renting out the condo that we just purchased in Hawaii.  The management company requires "bed bug" plastic covers on all mattresses.  Does anyone know if this is effective?


----------



## DeniseM

JanB said:


> We are renting out the condo that we just purchased in Hawaii.  The management company requires "bed bug" plastic covers on all mattresses.  Does anyone know if this is effective?



It may help, but bug beds can hide anywhere there is a tiny crack.


----------



## hugh6m

*More bedbug info*

I haven't run into bedbugs at a TS, but I got bedbugs in my own bed after moving from California to Virginia many years ago. The bugs are certainly visible: they are about 1/4 inch in diameter and look like tiny beetles--dried blood red in color. I had a bed with a box spring that folded in half for transport, and when I discovered the bugs, they were living (when they weren't feeding on me) in the fold of the box spring. The other clues were lots' of tiny, dark dots near the seems, and on pillowcases and sheets (after they have been feeding on you for a while). As unpleasant as it was to find out that I was food, I didn't have a significant allergic reaction to them (although, at first I thought that I had hives--the bites--and must be allergic to something in my new environment).

I liked the helpful information has provided about detecting bedbugs and combatting them on this thread. I used the exterminator/chemical method of combatting them with my limited understanding of 40 years ago--the information I found at that time said that the heat method required heating the room to 140 degrees for 24 hours! 

Also, although bedbugs can be found anywhere, they do better in more humid or tropical climates. I don't think they do very well in deserts or other dry locations.


----------



## raising

*apology goes a long way...*

A formal apology goes a long way.  You can never apologize enough in a situation like this.  That is so scary!


----------



## hintok

*Bedbugs*



brendah369 said:


> Has anyone else stayed at a resort that had bedbugs? What did the resort do?



I just came back from a two week stay at a resort I exchanged into through RCI.  After 8 days, I woke up with bites all over my hands and arms.   I went to see a doctor and he said something bit me and was infected.  He prescribed an antibiotic and something for the itching.  I returned to the resort and told the front desk.  Housekeeping came to the room and found bedbugs at the top of the mattress.  They gave us another room with no offer to move us.  Two days later the assistant manager called to see how I was doing.  I told her I was surprised that I had not heard from the manager before now.  The manager was an another resort which had developer sales going on.  This is a well known resort chain.

Next time I talked to the front desk they said a company was coming in to clean the room and the room next to us.  They had removed the mattress.  I told them I was concerned about our suitcases and asked if the company could clean them when they were cleaning the room.  They said no and said we could spray our suitcases with pesticide.  

I thought that the resort should at least offer to pay my costs for the doctor and medicine and clean our luggage.  My suitcase is currently sitting outside on the patio.  I am afraid to bring it in the house.  I did not mention the bed bugs to anyone else at the resort the remaining six days stay at the resort.


----------



## Ron98GT

hintok said:


> I just came back from a two week stay at a resort I exchanged into through RCI.  After 8 days, I woke up with bites all over my hands and arms.   I went to see a doctor and he said something bit me and was infected.  He prescribed an antibiotic and something for the itching.  I returned to the resort and told the front desk.  Housekeeping came to the room and found bedbugs at the top of the mattress.  They gave us another room with no offer to move us.  Two days later the assistant manager called to see how I was doing.  I told her I was surprised that I had not heard from the manager before now.  The manager was an another resort which had developer sales going on.  This is a well known resort chain.
> 
> Next time I talked to the front desk they said a company was coming in to clean the room and the room next to us.  They had removed the mattress.  I told them I was concerned about our suitcases and asked if the company could clean them when they were cleaning the room.  They said no and said we could spray our suitcases with pesticide.
> 
> I thought that the resort should at least offer to pay my costs for the doctor and medicine and clean our luggage.  My suitcase is currently sitting outside on the patio.  I am afraid to bring it in the house.  I did not mention the bed bugs to anyone else at the resort the remaining six days stay at the resort.



So what resort was it.  Be nice to know


----------



## mjpeter

Thanks for the pics and the advice!  I've always been a bit nervous when traveling, but never knew what to check for.  Now I'll make sure we check the beds and walls before unpacking. Yuck.


----------



## GregGH

You can view the documentary that CBC just ran a few days ago on Bed Bugs ...

http://www.cbc.ca/doczone/features/bed-bug-myths

These guys ...called the Doc Zone ... do some nice work on a variety of topics ... go spends hours having fun ... 

Greg

ps - took another look at http://bedbugregistry.com/search/n:marriott/ you can search just on the name of the hotel to get an idea ...  guess I had never done that before ... well ...knowledge sure  helps ...but the thought that you can get them and bring them back to your home ...damm ....


----------



## hintok

*Worldmak Palm Springs*



Ron98GT said:


> So what resort was it.  Be nice to know



It was the Worldmark Palm Springs location.  Although, I felt the resort was very clean, they were painting the interior and I think this may have had something to do with the bedbugs coming in through the electrical outlets.

There is nothing on the bedbug registry about them, so I will post something.


----------

